# linerless molds



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

The sticky for soap molds had a listing for an ebay store that sells linerless molds and cutters. The site is 
http://stores.ebay.com/LINERLESS-SOAP-MOLDS-AND-CUTTERS

has anyone tried these? I am trying to decide how hard it will be to get the soap out and if you really don't need a liner? My children, with their father's guidance, thought they might get me one for mother's day.

Does anyone have any experience with these?

thanks


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

I was sure hoping someone would comment on these. Let me know if you get them and how they work.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

A long while back I recall someone on the dish posting about these and they got mixed reviews. Some people said they had a hard time getting their soap out of them.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I have them with out the lids, they are ok, but I have to pop them in the freezer to get the soap to come out nicely. I have had them for about a year and the bottom of the mold is starting to warp in the center. I plan to use them until they crap out, but I won't buy something like that again unless the bottom piece is as thick as the sides


----------



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

So do you know why the bottom is warping? Is it because it is too thin? Thanks for the information!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes I think it is to thin


----------

